# KForce and HIMagine



## alamb93374 (Sep 28, 2014)

Does anyone have experience with this company?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## sparkles1077 (Sep 28, 2014)

I used to work for some people that worked with Kforce part time.  They mostly have facility coding jobs.


----------



## alamb93374 (Sep 28, 2014)

Do you know if they had steady work?


----------



## acoke (Sep 29, 2014)

Kforce HIMagine does have steady work if you have a lot of experience with Epic.


----------



## sfeinour (Sep 30, 2014)

*Kforce*

I worked for Kforce a few years back in a contract temp assignment.  They were very good to work for.  No problem with pay.  They used ADP.  They paid for trainings and any other needs.


----------



## AB87 (Sep 30, 2014)

To me they have steady work, BUT its more IP Facility/CDI. I have 2 recruiters on my LinkedIn page and if you have facility Exp i say go for it, because thats all i see them Post. IMO i see you going a fews weeks without work and youll be right back working. They seem to have lots of clients.


----------

